

View the HTML Source of subway.com; it's a marvel of modern browser technology. - sebastian
http://www.subway.com/subwayroot/index.aspx

======
Groxx
Any particular reason why Subway was chosen? There's got to be a billion other
pages out there as bad or _worse_.

Personally, I like Sears.com. I looked more closely after I found and reported
a security hole in one of their systems. It's _far_ more terrifying than the
relatively-tame code I saw on Subway's site.

------
pacomerh
Wow it looks like a planet with no life. Code generated by an old html robot

~~~
eam
_<!-- Creation Date:01/02/08 -->_

------
shelfu
Obviously a little late to read this.. but the source now shows this:

Now the that big switch is gone, here are some fun facts: 1\. This site was
created in 2002, using Visual Studio 2003. 2\. Yes there was some editing done
in frontpage. The editors worked better than VS 2003, and we had a license for
it. 3\. A lot from the funky mark-up is from some early generation .NET
thirdparty controls we've been maintaining. 4\. We look forward to updating
the site as much as you (probably more in fact!) Thanks for the QA, Redditors!

------
SanjayUttam
[http://shop.subway.com/substore/substore/tabid/38/entityname...](http://shop.subway.com/substore/substore/tabid/38/entityname/category/categoryid/1/sename/feature-
products/default.aspx)

I guess when your url looks like that, it's not that much of a surprise to
have that much view state.

(edit: Just noticed it looks like that is DNN)

~~~
abrudtkuhl
I'm pretty sure it's Sharepoint

~~~
SanjayUttam
<snip> <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN"> <html
lang="en-US"> <head id="Head"> <!-- __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __
__ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __
__\-- > <!-- DotNetNuke� - <http://www.dotnetnuke.com> \--> <!-- Copyright (c)
2002-2008 --> <!-- by DotNetNuke Corporation --> <!-- __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __
__ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __
__ __ __ __ __ __ __\-- > </snip>

From the URL above...

~~~
abrudtkuhl
yea that appears to be DNN

But subway.com root has

<meta content="SharePoint.WebPartPage.Document" name="ProgId"> <meta
content="full" name="WebPartPageExpansion">

who knows what the hell they are actually doing... Whatever it is - it's an
ugly ass kludge

------
rwhitman
The reason Subway doesn't invest much in its website is because its primarily
a franchise sales tool. The consumer doesn't really factor in here much at the
corporate level.

I did a bunch of bids for some other very large franchise company websites and
they were almost universally reluctant to invest any amount of money in
upgrading their website. To the corporate honchos they make their $$ selling
franchises - they could care less about consumer utility. They aren't selling
many sandwiches via the web so everything else on the website is just a
grudging formality - menu, store locator, coupons etc

(That said, this site is a marvel of modern engineering. I especially like how
line 2 dives right into a table tag. Screw <html> or <head>, give me MORE
TABLES!!)

~~~
rograndom
the opening html tag is there....

right on line 170

Also the closing html tag is on line 791, followed by 43 more lines including
another table

------
FR
oh boy... 1) I started feeling bad way before hitting on the source... 2) the
switch for Go To Country is brilliant!

~~~
abrudtkuhl
yeah the Go To Country Switch is a product of sheer brilliance

------
thehigherlife
it just told me (in a popup window) i don't have flash 8 or greater...

~~~
spooneybarger
that might be part of the sarcasm in the post title.

------
bs0101
5\. 5 dollar. 5 dollar web-presence investment...

------
grackle
ONMOUSEOVER loves you! It just wants to be your friend!

Also, I just noticed that buried deep within the body section is some juicy
metadata about a Fiery Footlong Frenzy. I need to start slipping that into all
the code I write. Maybe buried somewhere deep within a table. With some
<strike> tags in between for good measure.

------
jawee
66 Errors, 17 warning(s)

[http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fsubway.com%2F...](http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fsubway.com%2F&charset=%28detect+automatically%29&doctype=Inline&group=0)

------
hkuo
From a user's perspective, the site loads quick and displays fine. Would there
be any particular reason that would motivate the programmers of Subway.com to
clean up their code or reformat it in a more efficient way?

~~~
abrudtkuhl
1) reusability 2) maintainability 3) self pride

------
thomasknowles
So many tables, 48 to be precise.

~~~
byoung2
That's 10 times as many tables as the average Subway restaurant has!

------
teeohhem
Five dollar... Five dollar... Five dollar foo....web designer!

------
fireismyflag
I see... a self-post to brag about your coding skills

------
cparedes
Ow, ow, those sharp edges of those tables!

------
muddylemon
alt="Were Winners Eat!"

------
eberfreitas
Well, it works!

~~~
slpsys
..ish!

